# LL Bean Wrinkle-Resistant Classic Oxford Shirts; Opinions?



## Barnavelt (Jul 31, 2012)

Just got the new LLB catalog in the mail today and I was reading with interest about these oxford shirts. The 39.95 price is certainly attractive for 100% cotton and they offer a range of colors including two university stripes. The description indicates LLB has paid attention to the "gentle collar roll", which is, of course, vital to any hardcore OCBD-head! Still, "wrinkle resistant" makes me think of "no iron" and I haven't any experience with this particular line of shirts. Are there any opinions on these? Are they comparable to the Hyde Park? How trim is the trim fit?


A cursory search of the forums didn't come up with anything recent regarding this line of shirts; I apologize in advance if this is old territory.


----------



## Reldresal (Oct 13, 2011)

I am not well-versed enough in details to respond to anything but the last question. The trim fit is not very trim. I like how it fits through the body, but not the arms, the are way too big for a trim fit. They do not hug the body, if one is truly the size where a slim fit makes sense. I am 6'0 175lbs and all I want a trim fit to do is not be a tent. They do this well, with the exception of the arms.

They are wrinkle resistant. Out of the dryer and on to a hanger and I do not have to iron them.



Barnavelt said:


> Just got the new LLB catalog in the mail today and I was reading with interest about these oxford shirts. The 39.95 price is certainly attractive for 100% cotton and they offer a range of colors including two university stripes. The description indicates LLB has paid attention to the "gentle collar roll", which is, of course, vital to any hardcore OCBD-head! Still, "wrinkle resistant" makes me think of "no iron" and I haven't any experience with this particular line of shirts. Are there any opinions on these? Are they comparable to the Hyde Park? How trim is the trim fit?
> 
> A cursory search of the forums didn't come up with anything recent regarding this line of shirts; I apologize in advance if this is old territory.


----------



## ArtVandalay (Apr 29, 2010)

As the previous poster indicated, the arms on Bean's trim fit are tent-like to the point of being comical. I purchased one a year or so ago and returned it immediately.


----------



## phyrpowr (Aug 30, 2009)

Really wish I could help on the "trim fit" part, but alas....I wear these all the time, and find them surprisingly comfortable for non-iron, which they are. Great collar roll, long tails, sturdy buttons, hold their size exactly after wash/dry, even if you forget and use "hot".


----------



## blue suede shoes (Mar 22, 2010)

I highly recommend them as they are perfect wash and wear material. I hang them up right out of the washer and they dry wrinkle free. I also like the colors better than Brooks Brothers offerings.

The slim fit is not what I would call a slim fit. You will have to go to Brooks for that.


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

Yes, not slim, pretty solid for the price though. The fabric doesn't breath as well as regular finish cotton, but that's normal for a non-iron shirt.


----------



## Barnavelt (Jul 31, 2012)

Really I am leaning towards buying one and seeing what it's like. I've been looking for a nice university
stripe for a while now. Seems most places offer
stripes in multiple colors or with outlines, which to me is more trendy sports shirt than classic oxford.
Anyway, perhaps if worn under a sweater this Fall 
and Winter the billowy nature of those sleeves will
be manageable.


----------



## Reldresal (Oct 13, 2011)

Yes, I wear mine under a jacket or sweater most of the time anyway. If I didn't, I would not have kept them. The sleeves are ridiculous in proportion.


----------



## Dr. D (Nov 19, 2010)

I find that Beans slim fit OCBDs have a very short tail. Very difficult to keep them tucked in. The tail length on the regular fit are fine, it is just the slim ones that are short.

As mentioned above, their non-iron finish is a bit rough but they are MUCH more wrinkle resistant than any BB shirt. I find they are the only OCBD that requires no touch-up ironing whatsoever.


----------



## Barnavelt (Jul 31, 2012)

Dr. D said:


> I find that Beans slim fit OCBDs have a very short tail. Very difficult to keep them tucked in. The tail length on the regular fit are fine, it is just the slim ones that are short.
> 
> As mentioned above, their non-iron finish is a bit rough but they are MUCH more wrinkle resistant than any BB shirt. I find they are the only OCBD that requires no touch-up ironing whatsoever.


Ouch; hard to keep the tails tucked in? That's kiss of
death territory for me. I am 6'2" 180 and have spent
my adult life shoving shirt tails back into place and
feeling the cool breeze on the small of my back as
they don't stay in place. Of course "tall" sizes often
translate into "big and tall", which is not my body
type at all. I will be ordering the tailored fit in tall
and keep my fingers crossed. Seriously I could go on
about the trials of having a long torso; maybe that's
one reason the sloppy over-large clothing look
stuck with me for so long...


----------



## Himself (Mar 2, 2011)

Reldresal said:


> I am not well-versed enough in details to respond to anything but the last question. The trim fit is not very trim. I like how it fits through the body, but not the arms, the are way too big for a trim fit. They do not hug the body, if one is truly the size where a slim fit makes sense. I am 6'0 175lbs and all I want a trim fit to do is not be a tent. They do this well, with the exception of the arms.
> 
> They are wrinkle resistant. Out of the dryer and on to a hanger and I do not have to iron them.


I'll go along with all of this. Per his sigfile, I'm about the same size as ^^^, maybe a bit skinnier.

I also find these shirts a bit sweaty.


----------



## Snow Hill Pond (Aug 10, 2011)

Although LLB has a number of traditional offerings, I do not consider the wrinkle-resistant OCBD one of them. Over the years, LLB has moved production of the OCBD from the USA to somewhere overseas. The "gentle collar roll" may be acceptable...but I doubt it achieves the proper roll of a BB or, better yet, a M&S OCBD. And finally, and most importantly, the treatment of the cotton to make it wrinkle-resistent is an affront to anyone who claims to dress traditionally. Why would anyone want a faux polyester shirt? Strikes 1, 2, and 3. 

You have to draw the line somewhere, or how else can you face yourself in the mirror each morning? A year or two ago, I would have recommended Hyde Park, but considering the rapidly declining quality of my recent Lands End purchases, I must say that sticking with BB is the sensible choice. Or if you want the Relatively-New-Guy-Who-Makes-It-in-the-Old-School-Way alternative, M&S.

At a different price point, the outlet BB Malaysia-made OCBDs that I purchased 3 or 4 years ago are holding up nicely. And as surprising as it may seem, the outlet PRL OCBD is made of a really beefy fabric and is a nice long-wearing OCBD.


----------



## Barnavelt (Jul 31, 2012)

I agree that the no iron treatments generally lend a
polyester like quality even to cotton shirts. Unlike 
some folks who are compelled to wear wrinkle free clothes due to work standards, I can be gloriously rumpled as I wear OCBD mostly on my own time (I am an RN so dressing for work = scrubs). Anyway, BB is a fine shirt and I still like my Hyde, which comes in tall. M&S are of course intriguing. If not for the low price point, the LLB would likely not be a serious consideration.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Mine are okay. For some reason I get a really vicious ring around the collar on them, more so than any other shirt.

I like the Bean pinpoint non-irons much better.


----------



## Snow Hill Pond (Aug 10, 2011)

Barnavelt said:


> If not for the low price point, the LLB would likely not be a serious consideration.


I just wanted to say that there's nothing wrong with the shirt per se, but since you posted on the trad forum instead of the fashion forum, there are certain qualities that make it unacceptable (to me) when viewed through that perspective.


----------



## Eric W S (Jun 6, 2012)

Barnavelt said:


> Just got the new LLB catalog in the mail today and I was reading with interest about these oxford shirts. The 39.95 price is certainly attractive for 100% cotton and they offer a range of colors including two university stripes. The description indicates LLB has paid attention to the "gentle collar roll", which is, of course, vital to any hardcore OCBD-head! Still, "wrinkle resistant" makes me think of "no iron" and I haven't any experience with this particular line of shirts. Are there any opinions on these? Are they comparable to the Hyde Park? How trim is the trim fit?
> 
> A cursory search of the forums didn't come up with anything recent regarding this line of shirts; I apologize in advance if this is old territory.


I have several made in the US of A LLB 100% cotton shirts from at least 20 years ago before LLB lost its way. If they are similar than they are nice shirts and hold up well. Mine are wrinkle resistant and they are imperceptible from shirts requiring an iron.

Non-iron is a wearer preference. Period. BB pioneered cotten blends and sythetics as early as the late fifties. They have been a part of the cannon for quite some time and this particular quality, based on the historical record, can hardly exclude them from being described as Trad. However, the majority here, myself included, prefer a 100% cotton shirt that requires ironing and advise accordingly.

Surf over to the Ivy look. It's amazing how many synthetics were prevalent in the hey day from Press, Brooks, et al.


----------



## Snow Hill Pond (Aug 10, 2011)

Eric W S said:


> I have several made in the US of A LLB 100% cotton shirts from at least 20 years ago before LLB lost its way. If they are similar than they are nice shirts and hold up well. Mine are wrinkle resistant and they are imperceptible from shirts requiring an iron.
> 
> Non-iron is a wearer preference. Period. BB pioneered cotten blends and sythetics as early as the late fifties. They have been a part of the cannon for quite some time and this particular quality, based on the historical record, can hardly exclude them from being described as Trad. However, the majority here, myself included, prefer a 100% cotton shirt that requires ironing and advise accordingly.
> 
> Surf over to the Ivy look. It's amazing how many synthetics were prevalent in the hey day from Press, Brooks, et al.


With regard to the prevalence of synthetics back in the day, we all make mistakes. That's why pencils have erasers.


----------



## rwaldron (Jun 22, 2012)

I'm wearing one right now. The quality isn't Brooks, but at half the price, they are worth the money.


----------



## rwaldron (Jun 22, 2012)

Patrick06790 said:


> I like the Bean pinpoint non-irons much better.


^ This


----------



## Barnavelt (Jul 31, 2012)

Snow Hill Pond said:


> I just wanted to say that there's nothing wrong with the shirt per se, but since you posted on the trad forum instead of the fashion forum, there are certain qualities that make it unacceptable (to me) when viewed through that perspective.


That is just the prism in which I am interested! I aspire to a relaxed trad look and find the philosophy related to trad, at least as it is talked about on the forum, to be much in line with my own. I'd rather a slightly rumpled 100 % cotton rough textured oxford to an overly tight no iron any day. Not to be critical of others' preference, of course.


----------



## Ron_A (Jun 5, 2007)

It seems that others' opinions differ from my own, but I am not a fan. I still like a lot of LLB's products, but their non-iron OCBDs are not one of them. The shirt is stiff (in my view) and, as others have observed, the "slim fit" shirt is quite loose-fitting (and I am not slim by any means, but prefer slim fit shirts to avoid the blousiness associated with shirts in larger neck sizes). I think you are better off with BB or even Lands End, which currently has some of its shirts marked down by 25%.


----------



## Snow Hill Pond (Aug 10, 2011)

Barnavelt said:


> That is just the prism in which I am interested! I aspire to a relaxed trad look and find the philosophy related to trad, at least as it is talked about on the forum, to be much in line with my own. I'd rather a slightly rumpled 100 % cotton rough textured oxford to an overly tight no iron any day. Not to be critical of others' preference, of course.


Good, I'm glad I didn't (unintentionally) offend you with my opinion (on the LLB OCBD).


----------



## Himself (Mar 2, 2011)

Eric W S said:


> I have several made in the US of A LLB 100% cotton shirts from at least 20 years ago before LLB lost its way. If they are similar than they are nice shirts and hold up well. Mine are wrinkle resistant and they are imperceptible from shirts requiring an iron.
> 
> Non-iron is a wearer preference. Period. BB pioneered cotten blends and sythetics as early as the late fifties. They have been a part of the cannon for quite some time and this particular quality, based on the historical record, can hardly exclude them from being described as Trad. However, the majority here, myself included, prefer a 100% cotton shirt that requires ironing and advise accordingly.
> 
> Surf over to the Ivy look. It's amazing how many synthetics were prevalent in the hey day from Press, Brooks, et al.


I actually didn't mind the old synthetic blends. IMO they were more comfortable and durable than modern non-irons.

The old blends would eventually pill and look tired, but the modern ones' collars fray and look bad sooner.

I don't know what the modern ones are made of, but it sure isn't "all cotton."


----------



## dbhdbhdbh (Aug 10, 2012)

I have been very happy with Land's End no iron. Not sure about the price compared to LLB, but there is always something on clearance. Every few years I start checking what is available and pick up a few cheap. Never had to pay more that $25. Don't know where they are made. Brooks Brothers? Absurdly over priced.

I am not sure they are truly no iron unless you want a slightly rumpled look. Best thing is that, properly starched and pressed, they stay tidy all day. Untreated cotton will start out looking great, but develop wrinkles as the day goes by. I used to keep a spare shirt at the office in case of a spill, but found I had to use it if I had a late afternoon meeting and wanted a crisp shirt.


----------



## Reldresal (Oct 13, 2011)

I too prefer a "must iron" shirt, but practically speaking non-irons make a lot of sense for me. Riding subways on 90% humidity days for example. Sometimes by the time I arrive at the office my non-non-iron shirts are a mess.


----------



## Ματθαῖος (Jun 17, 2011)

dbhdbhdbh said:


> I have been very happy with Land's End no iron.


I agree.

I like the tailored cut straight collared shirts better than the bespoke ones I got from Ravi.


----------

